# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  خطای mysqli_query() expects parameter 1 to be mysqli, string given

## mahiaa

سلام من کد زیر رو نوشتم اما با خطای mysqli_query() expects parameter 1 to be mysqli, string given in  میده نمی دونم مشکل کجاست ممنون میشم کمکم کنید
        <?php

$db_host="localhost";
$db_user="root";
$db_pass="";
$db_name="siba1";
$db_table="users";








$con = mysqli_connect($db_host,$db_user,$db_pass,$db_name  ) or die("خطا در اتصال به پايگاه داده");
$selected = mysqli_select_db($con,$db_name) or die("خطا در انتخاب پايگاه داده");


if($selected){





$ins = "INSERT INTO $db_table (username , password) VALUES ('qqq','aaa')";
$saved = mysqli_query($db_name,$ins);    در این قسمت خطا میدهد
if($saved){
echo "اطلاعات با موفقيت ذخيره شد";
}

else
{
echo "ذخيره ي اطلاعات موفقيت آميز نبود";
}

}


mysqli_close($con);


?>

----------

